# Google- Does Eating Late at Night Upset Your Digestive System as an IBS Sufferer? - This is Cornwall



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Does Eating Late at Night Upset Your Digestive System as an IBS Sufferer?*
*This is Cornwall*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) is a functional disorder, this means there is a problem with the function of a part of the gut, but there is no abnormality in the structure of it. So, in *IBS*, the function of the gut is upset, but all parts of the gut *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

